# Seattle area breeders?



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Looking for first hand recommendations. Soleil made her first flight this week, to visit the in laws just south of Seattle. They are over the moon with her. 

I'd love to take them to see some pups. They are good candidates for ownership, as they're home all day and don't travel anymore. Of course due to their age there's the possibility that at some point they might have trouble caring for a dog but as long as they get a Hav, we'd always be ready to take on another.

Anybody have breeder friends or get their pups from the breeders in Eumanclaw or near abouts?

Thanks,
Mandy


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Divaskychick said:


> Looking for first hand recommendations. Soleil made her first flight this week, to visit the in laws just south of Seattle. They are over the moon with her.
> 
> I'd love to take them to see some pups. They are good candidates for ownership, as they're home all day and don't travel anymore. Of course due to their age there's the possibility that at some point they might have trouble caring for a dog but as long as they get a Hav, we'd always be ready to take on another.
> 
> ...


 yes this is a breeder in Eumanclaw www.havaneseusa.com My Zoey has some of her blood lines. her grand father is a Flaming geyser and some others father down. I also know of other breeders but not from their.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I would really recommend a breeder that does ALL of the TESTING. Check carefully, make sure they are registering on the OFA site.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

The Cascade Havanese Club has a list of breeders in Washington State. We had a havanese picnic today with about 40 Havanese. Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] if you'd like me to send you the list that I have.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

P.S. My in-laws, who are both 85, got a havanese a few years back and he's the joy of their lives. They have the mobile groomer come to their home every 6 weeks, stroll him around the neighborhood in the afternoon, car seat in the car and he's great. The havanese temperament is perfect for them.


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Hi Cindy,

I think the list is available online at http://www.cascadehavanese.org/ - is that the same list you have? If not I'd love to receive it, thanks!

BTW, do you love Gig Harbor? We're thinking about moving to the Seattle area so we're exploring this week.

Thanks again.


----------



## billie (Jun 8, 2011)

Mandy,
Go to my web page Billie's House of Havanese to see puppies posted there. Good luck on your search
Billie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cute pups Billie! Glad to see you do all the health testing


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Mandy,

If your inlaws are in love with Soleil, I will also be happy to direct you to a reputable breeder. The Cascade Havanese Club has a list, I also am aware of a few breeders in the area that would be a good place to start. 

I will email you a few breeders privately and point you in the right direction.


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Diane!


----------



## billie (Jun 8, 2011)

1fung5,
Happy you enjoyed looking at my puppies. I am very proud of all the puppies I have raised and placed in loving homes. I wouldn't think of doing this without the health testing. I ended up with 2 havanese dogs that I couldn't use because the breeder did not do the health testing on her breeding stock and I was so new I didn't know the questions I should have been asking. I learned the hard way. Thank you for checking out my web page.


----------



## lrabourn (Aug 24, 2011)

*Seattle Breeder*

Hi Divaskychick,
We live in Seattle and our girl will have puppies around Labor Day weekend and she has had the health checks. She was bred at Grandview Havanese in Enumclaw so I can attest for their reputation, which I believe is outstanding. She has beautiful dogs and I believe she has litters due the end of August.

Rory


----------

